# Tao Miao Cho Chiao Kung fu - Does Someone Know Of this Art???



## happyjock (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi There,

I am a newbie, so firstly i'd like to take this opportunity to say Hi to everyone here.  

I have recently moved interstate and was looking for arts in and around my area to continue the martial way, and in my search I came across two MA's I had not heard of before. The first is an MA called Tao Miao Cho Chiao Kung fu. http://chochiaokungfu.com/

I must say I have not come across this art before.... I hence googled for more information and have done a search for posts and threads here without any luck, so one could take a guess and say I am somewhat skeptical.

Is there some of you out there who have come across this art, or know of it by another name.... and can tell a little more about it or perhaps there is some of you out there that know of this MA's Grand Master Wei Hsiao Fai, or heard of his teacher Wei Shien Yuan.

Kindest Regards....

P.S the other art I have come across that has me somewhat baffled is I think a modified hybrid Japanese style so I will post a thread under Japanese MA's.


----------



## clfsean (Apr 12, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 12, 2009)

http://chochiaokungfu.com/

This translates like: The way of merging fist and foot.
  I am unsure if that is what he meant He would have to explain it and then I could look over the Hanzi to see.

If anyone else can read Chinese or Hanzi let me know what you came up with. 

As for the teacher and his linerage I have no idea he looks flamboyant I don't mean that as insulting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 12, 2009)

Chinese Characters in Pinyin are cuojiao quanfa 

Could be Chuojiao

However it does not exactly match the story they are telling


----------



## clfsean (Apr 13, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Chinese Characters in Pinyin are cuojiao quanfa
> 
> Could be Chuojiao
> 
> However it does not exactly match the story they are telling



Nah... Chuojiao isn't all Cirque du Soleil bendy & stuff like that guy's "poses"...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 13, 2009)

clfsean said:


> Nah... Chuojiao isn't all Cirque du Soleil bendy & stuff like that guy's "poses"...


 
Since Chuojiao is translated poking foot and this cuojiao is translated more like rubbing feet and the whole origin story issue I would not be surprised if they were not the same.

So cuojian quanfa is more like rubbing foot fist method. When the Mrs. translated it she first thought it was foot massage of some type but could not figure out why it was combined with Quanfa


----------



## happyjock (Apr 18, 2009)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> http://chochiaokungfu.com/
> 
> This translates like: The way of merging fist and foot.
> I am unsure if that is what he meant He would have to explain it and then I could look over the Hanzi to see.
> ...


 



> originally posted by Xue Sheng
> 
> Chinese Characters in Pinyin are cuojiao quanfa
> 
> ...


 



> originally posted by clfsean
> 
> Nah... Chuojiao isn't all Cirque du Soleil bendy & stuff like that guy's "poses"...


 



> originally posted by Xue Sheng
> 
> Since Chuojiao is translated poking foot and this cuojiao is translated more like rubbing feet and the whole origin story issue I would not be surprised if they were not the same.
> 
> So cuojian quanfa is more like rubbing foot fist method. When the Mrs. translated it she first thought it was foot massage of some type but could not figure out why it was combined with Quanfa


 


Thanks to the above members for your attempts to enlighten me on this guys preceived art, I think I'll shall give this dojo a miss, particulary so when I have tried to contact the sifu for more information on his style without any reply.

If anyone in the meantime does know what this style is about I'd still be interested to know, and if by chance I hear back from this dojo I shall post comments to enlighten us all...cheers and thanks


----------



## kungfudude (Oct 4, 2009)

happyjock said:


> Thanks to the above members for your attempts to enlighten me on this guys preceived art, I think I'll shall give this dojo a miss, particulary so when I have tried to contact the sifu for more information on his style without any reply.
> 
> If anyone in the meantime does know what this style is about I'd still be interested to know, and if by chance I hear back from this dojo I shall post comments to enlighten us all...cheers and thanks


I have done some research on the style and I have come to a conclusion that it is a style that doesn't exist, a fraud I must say, not sure of the motive behind it, I have compare even a Tibetan "Lama" style martial art and it's nothing like it, there are some footage on the net that show the "master" doing some of their style and it seem to me that he pretty much made it up, the style is simply awkward and it doesn't flow like most style would, all I can say is stay clear of it.


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 4, 2009)

Now, c'mon... each student was "chosen by the Master's Master."  (Does that mean dead people were somehow selecting the next generation?)

He'd impress me more if he had some actual information about the style, rather than a paragraph which is pretty much the Dao Mo/Bohdidharma myth and a paragraph that's got some grammar that's so jumbled it's not clear what it's trying to say, other than that it's a "direct lineage."

Still... if it's close enough, I'd suggest taking a look rather than relying on the email.  Promotional stuff isn't always the same as what's taught...


----------



## ggg214 (Oct 5, 2009)

if it means cuo jiao style, the chinese character is &#25139;&#33050;&#65288;chuo jiao&#65289;.
it's good at kicking. 
i have never heard &#25619;&#33050;.


----------



## kungfudude (Oct 6, 2009)

doesn't &#25619;&#33050; means rubbing foot? that is surely a strange name for a kung fu style, here's a youtube footage that I've found, see if you reckon it's a style developed for 2000 years.


----------



## Rabu (Oct 6, 2009)

I have to simply say, the man is Fabio doing martial arts.  He's not just a model, he's a martial artist SLASH model.

He should have done work on ZOOLANDER.

But thats simply my jealousy speaking, after all.

Rob


----------



## kungfudude (Oct 9, 2009)

happyjock said:


> Thanks to the above members for your attempts to enlighten me on this guys preceived art, I think I'll shall give this dojo a miss, particulary so when I have tried to contact the sifu for more information on his style without any reply.
> 
> If anyone in the meantime does know what this style is about I'd still be interested to know, and if by chance I hear back from this dojo I shall post comments to enlighten us all...cheers and thanks



Mate, have you find anymore information about this "style", it's probably not worth wasting time on it...


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 24, 2009)

aint master Wei Hsiao the grand master of babu tanglang?


----------



## sho'nuff (Oct 24, 2009)

in some pictures he looks like a dancer and in on pic his stance looks like he is trying pose like bruce lee. i would avoid totally.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 24, 2009)

sho'nuff said:


> in some pictures he looks like a dancer and in on pic his stance looks like he is trying pose like bruce lee. i would avoid totally.


 

"I love me, who do you love"


----------



## kungfudude (Nov 3, 2009)

the style is suppose to be 2000 years old, which makes it older then the Shaolin temple and any other styles out there...yeah right!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2009)

Well Shuaijiao is allegedly over 4000 years old, that is if the historical origin to jiao di is correct but Chu&#333;ji&#462;o (&#25139;&#33139;, literally "poking foot"), which is the closet I can get in Pinyin to the OPs style in qustion is close to 1000 years old and most CMA styles we know today are not much older.


----------



## kungfudude (Jan 10, 2010)

Interestingly everything about "Cho Chiao Kung Fu" is disappearing from the net, the website is no longer there, even all the video clips on youtube are gone, wonder when they will re-surface again, it's not the first time they've done that.


----------



## jujuba (Feb 24, 2010)

This style has been under investigation by the Bullshido - Martial Arts BS, Fraud, Investigations, and Standards forum for 5 years. There have been some interesting developments there recently which I thought you may be interested in if you are not already aware.

http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=19182

:/


----------



## blindsage (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm not sure you can legitimately call that 'under investigation', but it is an interesting read.


----------

